# What is best for audio?



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I finally purchased a Firefly lightning simulator and I love it. But my boombox just does not pack the punch I want in the thunder audio. This is a home haunt so I don't want to keep the neighbors up at night. But I want some power behind that thunder. What do you use? I dont want to spend hundreds of dollars if at all possible.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well for me, I'm kind of old school on this. I have an actual 200 Watt per channel stereo system that I use in my yard haunt. The speakers each are a 3 way system, with 15" woofers. I have incorporated them into the haunt itself so they blend into the decor. It's an analog system, which I feel gives a more richness to the sound than just straight digital. There is some depth to the bass, and a fullness in the overall quality of sound that comes from this system.

Because it was something that I had already, it didn't cost me anything extra. But you may be able to find something that would work for you at say Goodwill, that would be in pretty good shape and not cost you a lot of money. Again, this is old school tech and I'm sure most people would disagree with me on the sound but I myself like it. :jol:


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Troll Wizard said:


> Well for me, I'm kind of old school on this. I have an actual 200 Watt per channel stereo system that I use in my yard haunt. The speakers each are a 3 way system, with 15" woofers. I have incorporated them into the haunt itself so they blend into the decor. It's an analog system, which I feel gives a more richness to the sound than just straight digital. There is some depth to the bass, and a fullness in the overall quality of sound that comes from this system.
> 
> Because it was something that I had already, it didn't cost me anything extra. But you may be able to find something that would work for you at say Goodwill, that would be in pretty good shape and not cost you a lot of money. Again, this is old school tech and I'm sure most people would disagree with me on the sound but I myself like it. :jol:


 So like a Kenwood Amp and speakers kinda thing? Thats kind of the way I was thinking of going and i have been shopping the second hand stores but amps are hard to come by.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I use a series of "practice" guitar amps along with a console, power amp and a series of monitors. My neighbors LOVE me!! 3


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Part of the solution to not disturbing your neighbors is careful aiming of your speakers, having them at the corners of your haunt and aimed back towards the house/haunt will help, and placing them high up can help the illusion that the thunder claps are from the sky rather than at ground level.

Talk to your neighbors too, having them knowing your situation can help curb tempers from flaring.

I have a rather elaborate stereo system, and a mid sized PA system as well, so, if I wanted to, I could shake the plaster off the walls for a good number of my neighbors.
I've often used boom boxes for more localized sounds such as crickets, moaning, creaking lids and doors, etherial voices, etc.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

If I have to listen to their country "music" through the summer, they can listen to my thunder for a couple of evenings


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I also use guitar amps and a special speaker I bought at the midwest haunters convention.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I went with the Bigger is better theory- Cerwin Vega speakers from a night club, a 2000 watt head amp, and a very large Sub-woofer. I am told that my thunderstorm can be heard several blocks away. It sure sounds real though! I got the whole set up used from the local Guitar Center, about $800. A bit pricy but, I use it all several times though out the year.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

MapThePlanet said:


> If I have to listen to their country "music" through the summer, they can listen to my thunder for a couple of evenings


Haha, I guess so. Thats funny. My neighbors are actually all really nice.
So guitar amps? I have a 2000w Peavy Valve King head and a 4-12 cabinet. But I would not want to put that outside. Especially in Oregon. Companies like Fright Props sell speakers specificly for lightning simulators. Any no if they are any good?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Have never tried them (Fright Props speakers)...At my old house I used a Mackie Powered Sub..1600 watts and an 18" speaker!! talk about THUNDER!! Sold all of my bass equipment though...Why not throw that Peavey out there, beside the weather?? 
I just use the amps for localized sound. Generally run 3 in in the backyard with separate soundtracks on each, lower volume. Another one towards the front and then a couple sets of EV powered speakers on stands for total sound and thunder.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Lambchop said:


> But I would not want to put that outside. Especially in Oregon.


You can have speakers outside, if you have adequate cover. Depending on how your haunt is, you may be able to incorporate them into the haunt itself, and still be able to keep them dry. I've been able to have speakers outside here in Salem, ever since I started having yard haunts. :jol:


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I also use large subwoofer forthe rumble but i place smaller speaker like outdoor patio speakers in random high up places. it is true to place them high up. patrons do look up and have had a few think a real storm was coming


----------

